# RV park around Corsicana



## gds (May 22, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good trailer park around Corsicana, I am going up there in a week or so for a few days and need a good place to stay. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

No recommendation. I use rvparkreviews.com when I'm looking for a park.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I read somewhere on a camping forum that some folks bought a Casita and had to pick it up at the factory in Corsicana,and they(Casita folks) recommended a campground that they really liked.


----------

